# skittish and squirmy



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

I few days ago I got two female rats from a local pet store.  They had a lot of rats because they "bred too many" because the demand for feeders was up...and then went dramatically down, so they're left with a whole bunch of rats that were never meant to be pets.  So of course I felt bad for them...which isn't the best reason to get a pet...

The two girls I picked out were still with their mother and exactly 2 months old.  One of them even started bruxing and cleaning herself when I held her.  So I figured they were good tempered and liked humans.  But now that they're home and set up in their cage they're very skittish and pretty much act like gerbils.  They try to hide whenever they can and one almost got away from me just now (tried running across my computer table very quickly).  I know I've only had them for a few days and they need to get settled in, but I guess my question is if rats that weren't handled very much when young can end up being lovable, cuddly adults?  I don't think they were traumatized or anything at the pet store, just never ever handled, which I know is really important early in their lives.  I am planning on handling them every day and whatnot...

I just want them to be as amazing as my old rat!!!










the 2 girls...ahhh, no names yet?!?!


----------



## naturetable (Aug 12, 2008)

I got my first two (Peter and Harvey) in fairly similar circumstances - they were bred as feeders, but the demand (thankfully) wasn't there. They had never been held and were terrified when they were around humans. 

I found the easiest way to get them to trust me was to offer them some probiotic yogurt on the end of a spoon. They sat lapping it up, and my hand was in the cage so they were getting used to me being around. Also I talked to them a lot (A LOT!) while I was in the room with them - that way they got used to my voice, and learned that I wasn't a threat.

Now Peter and Harvey are the sweetest little boys you could imagine. When we get home from work they run to the front of the cage and boggle away. They love being out and about, but they always end up curled on our laps, happy to be tickled.

I did worry sometimes that they'd never be happy around us, but they got there eventually


----------



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

awwwww...they sound sooo adorable!!! and thank you, that gives me a lot of hope and I'll definitely try the feeding thing. I'm being really impatient right now, but still wanted to confirm that those kinds of rats can grow up to be loving pets. I'll make sure to give them tons of attention and love


----------



## mrsfoot (Nov 13, 2008)

I only got mine a week ago and they were very skittish and i was worried the same as you, id never had rats before and i was worried that they were not going to be as i expected. Over the week ive made sure ive handled them quite a bit whether they ve like it or not and now they are getting eager to come out and play. I dont free range them yet they need to get more used to us and surroundings but they like using us as their playgrounds at the mo.


----------



## viral013 (Nov 19, 2008)

At first your rat isn't going to loving up to you. Feed it goodies like a grape cut up or some cooked chicken! Try and coax them out, rub behind their ears and massage their belies. Let them no you come in peace!


----------



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks viral and mrsfoot 

I was also comparing them to the other rat I had, who was wary, but not nearly as skittish as these girls. They seem a little bit better today...but still so squirmy and slippery! I'm even starting to see their different personalities, which I love...I think they'll both be friendly curious adults.


----------



## viral013 (Nov 19, 2008)

They are both very cute! Any name ideas yet?


----------



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm having such a hard time naming these 2 for some reason!

I might name mine Junebug, because she has buggy eyes, hehe...and then my boyfriend wants to name his after a mineral because he's a dorky geology major.

I just don't knoooowww!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ironically just before reading this thread i made a thread about my Bow rat. She hated humans when i got her a year ago and i doubt if she had ever been handled from the way she used to scream and run away from me.

Now she is such a friendly rat! I wouldn't call her cuddly but she likes following me round and jumping in my sleeve. this past week i picked her up for the first time without any fuss. yay!

But it has taken a lot of time, a lot of patience, a lot of yogie drops and a lot of dog biscuits (Bow's favourite).

Patience is the key. I couldn't force socialize Bow because i couldn't keep hold of her. i had to wait for her to come to me. 

One of the best things i did was create a 'begging game'. I used to get a handful of rat pellets. When Bow came to me i'd hold one above her head and she'd have to 'beg' to get it. she'd then run away and hide it and then come back for more. i spent about 20 minutes doing that with her one night and she loved it. I think that was the point when she decided that a human could actually be of some use... 

Good luck! It may take a while but if you keep at it then you will get there. Treat them well and they will realise that you're not a monster.


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, in the picture with your two rats, can i ask what bedding you are using? 
Thanks 
Kim


----------



## kaseyt (Mar 12, 2008)

I am using Kaytee "Soft-sorbent" bedding, which I've never seen before. They didn't have any Carefresh at that petstore and I was wary of this stuff because it claims to be "naturally lavender scented." It's pretty much like Carefresh except smaller/more compact. Hopefully they have the other stuff next time I go there! I don't think rats get a "sense of calm and well-being" from that stuff anyways...cheesy.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

You know I was starting to think my new rat would be the same way honey but reading what other people have said really helps.


----------

